
Boost your self-development with ongoing feedback - pratyush_nema
Instantly turn every feedback into feed-forward Intact is a feedback-oriented social networking platform. It enables its community of users to build up meaningful connections across the world. Intact simplify feedback. A powerful tool to collect feedback in a centralized place, enables them to convert feedback into visual insights with personal analytics that allows users to understand their regular growth with ease.
======
pratyush_nema
[https://intact.world/our-startup-story](https://intact.world/our-startup-
story)

~~~
mister_hn
why can't I see your website with javascript blocked?

